# Is it OK to use Aquaticlife T5HO fixture without the legs ?



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm trying to install AquaticLife 30" T5HO fixture on to p of my 30Gl tank. But due to the place where it will be installed I can not remove the canopy cover and put it on the legs over open fish tank. My aquarium is in the living room and my kids playing there very ofter. If I remove the cover it is a high chance that I'm going to see unwanted decorations (like toys) in my tank very often. The only option I have is to keep the canopy but to remove it's original light and put this fixture on top of it without legs (But instructions on the fixture says "Do not remove the legs"). My canopy has a glass in the middle of it for the light and the fixture itself has a plastic cover for light. They have about 1-1.5" distance between each other. And the light goes perfectly through them and fixture fits perfectly on top of the canopy. The only problem I can see if after 6 hrs daily light I'll not burn the plastic cover of the fixture or crack the glas on the canopy? Fixture has two 24W, 24" T5HO lamps installed. Any advice is appreciated


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Do the legs come off I have a 24in shop light with T5s for my salt water tank It sits right on my glass. Then I have an old cover over it to reflect the light. I run it 8 hrs a day and have not had any problems so far, you might want to remove the plastic cover


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

pat3612 said:


> Do the legs come off I have a 24in shop light with T5s for my salt water tank It sits right on my glass. Then I have an old cover over it to reflect the light. I run it 8 hrs a day and have not had any problems so far, you might want to remove the plastic cover


Yes the legs come off. I already removed them. I thought to remove the plastic cover as I have double cover now, plastic and glass but kept it in case the glass will get overheated. I'll see for a week and probably will remove the plastic cover from the fixture


----------

